# aumentar velocidad disco duro sata II

## hfernando

hola 

eso, lo que pasa es que cuando compilo o hago muchos operaciones juntas el pc se siente un poco lento. 

pero el comando top muestra lo contrario. (el proce esta muy bien, un core2)

se me ocurrio que podia ser el disco duro y encontre algo que no me parecio que estubiera bien.

```
hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep SATA

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)
```

```
hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep SATA

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)
```

sien que mis discos son SATA II y la velocidad deveria ser de 3 Gb/s y la placa madre es compatible, una asus p5b

eso,

saludos.

gracias por la ayuda de antemano

pd: solo por si acaso el resultao de emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jul 2008 04:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/i18n/locales/es_CL"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

LANG="es_CL"

LC_ALL="es_CL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile avi beagle berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 bzlib cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## hfernando

bueno tengo 2 discos duros. 

el primero donde tengo la particion boot, root,  swap y home es un Hitachi 

y el otro es un Seagate de mas capacidad y en este pude activar el Sata II quitandole una cajita que tenia el disco en la parte de atras. 

ahora muestra esto:

```
 hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep SATA

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)
```

pero el hitachi no tiene eso para activarlo por hardware.

agradeceria algun comentario de ayuda. 

saludos.

----------

## gringo

y estás seguro que el hitachi ese es sata II ?

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

yo tb tengo esa incognita, porque veo que mi HD no llega a sus velocidades máximas, piendo que mi disco puede dar pa mas.

el mio es un Segate Barracuda de 256 GB

----------

## hfernando

si ya solucione mi problema.

el disco duro hitachi hay que activarlo por medio de un disco bootable. que se puede descargar aqui

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm

el feature tools es el que sirve, hay un .iso para linux.

ya esta todo solucionado, el cambio se nota.

```
hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep SATA

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)
```

```
hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep SATA

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)
```

creo que este tema no tine que ver con gentoo, pero la verda es que busque arto y crei que me serviria.

eso saludos, y gracias por la intencion.

----------

## achaw

Hace un tiempo Inodoro posteo la misma herramienta, si no me equivoco, no hay nada en esa utilidad que no se pueda hacer con hdparm. Pero que me corrija el experto.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El experto vendría a ser yo supuestamente? Espero que no por que no tengo ni idea al respecto  :Very Happy: 

A lo sumo, el que puede llegar a saber es man sdparm, jeje...

Lo que sí, yo al menos no he visto nunca un disco rígido que no soporte SATA II, ni los mas viejos, si por otro lado, muchos chipsets con soporte SATA I unicamente, lo que seguramente haya llevado en su momento a que todos los fabricantes doten a los discos con la capacidad de funcionar usando cualquiera de los dos sistemas pero que de serie y por defecto salga seteado para SATA I.

En la mayoría de los discos rígidos mas o menos recientes se autodetecta y se configura todo solito sin intervención del usuario para funcionar como SATA II de ser posible, sin switches por hardware o software.

macnifico: Que tasas de transferencia entrega tu disco actualmente? Nunca he visto un SATA II de 7200RPM llegar a mas de 56/57 MB/s...

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

bueno ps yo tengo una velocidad promedio de 30MBps pero segun me dicen deberia corer hasta 37 - 40 MBps

----------

## piponazo

Pues estoy igual que macnifico. Tengo también un SEAGATE BARRACUDA 250GB, concretamente el modelo ST3250824AS, y también me aparece como SATA-I. Ahora mismo voy a abrir el ordenador a ver si tiene alguna pestañita xD

----------

## piponazo

Efectivamente, tenía puesta la pestañita que limitaba la velocidad a 1.5Gb, ahora haciendo un hdparm -I | grep SATA también me aparece el soporte para SATA-II. La cosa es que haciendo una prueba de tiempos de acceso, tampoco son muy superiores a los anteriores.

----------

## hfernando

si, no es el gran cambio pero bueno. 

la salida de hdparm en mi hitachi y despues en el seagate.

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2176 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1087.53 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.00 seconds =  57.97 MB/sec

```

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2110 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1055.03 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  294 MB in  3.00 seconds =  97.95 MB/sec

```

----------

## luisx

espero no salirme tanto del hilo peor no queria crear otro porque e smuy parecido, a mi me sale esto:

Gentoo luis # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   1210 MB in  2.00 seconds = 604.95 MB/sec
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  232 MB in  3.02 seconds =  76.87 MB/sec

 

tengo un seagate barracuda de 500gb y tengo una particion ntfs no se cual sea el error para activar el dma miren:

Gentoo luis # hdparm -d1 /dev/sda

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda:
> 
>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
> 
>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
> ...

 

cuando lo pongo ya en /etc/conf.d/hdparm me sale un error al activar el dma y lo del ruido   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo luis # hdparm -d1 -m16  -M254 /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  setting multcount to 16
> ...

 

saludos, espero no salirme tanto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## achaw

Si no me equivoco, hdparm se aplica a los discos IDE, no a los SATA (que lo tiene incorporado), de ahi lo errores. Proba con sdparm.

Saludos

----------

## piponazo

Efectivamente, con hdparm lo único que puedes hacer sobre un disco SATA es ver sus características y medir los tiempos de acceso pero nada más. En el momento que intentas cambiar algún parámetro no te deja.

----------

## Stolz

Hay algunas opciones sí se pueden cambiar con hdparm aunque el disco sea SATA, por ejemplo las relacionadas con el ahorro de energía.

----------

## piponazo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Hay algunas opciones sí se pueden cambiar con hdparm aunque el disco sea SATA, por ejemplo las relacionadas con el ahorro de energía.

 

Ups eso no lo sabía, disculpad por mi error   :Embarassed:  . En fin me viene bien saberlo para intentar ajustar el consumo de energía en mi portátil.

Saludos.

----------

## luisx

bueno entonces  tendre que usar sdparm  :Sad:  ,  me habian dicho tambien que puede ser el cable pero no se, de todos modos gracias y buscando informacion sobre sdparm no encuentro mucho :S

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Si es por el dma, los discos SATA lo llevan incluído de serie, no tienes que activarlo.

----------

## luisx

i92guboj si, me dijeron que el driver del kernel ya lo trae acrivado y ya no necesito hacer nada, gracias, buscaré sobre lo demas

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> El experto vendría a ser yo supuestamente? Espero que no por que no tengo ni idea al respecto 
> 
> A lo sumo, el que puede llegar a saber es man sdparm, jeje...
> 
> Lo que sí, yo al menos no he visto nunca un disco rígido que no soporte SATA II, ni los mas viejos, si por otro lado, muchos chipsets con soporte SATA I unicamente, lo que seguramente haya llevado en su momento a que todos los fabricantes doten a los discos con la capacidad de funcionar usando cualquiera de los dos sistemas pero que de serie y por defecto salga seteado para SATA I.
> ...

 

```
hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep SATA

        Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5; Revision: ATA8-AST T13 Project D1697 Revision 0b

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep SATA

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)
```

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2646 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1323.16 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.83 MB/sec

hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2620 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1310.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  248 MB in  3.02 seconds =  82.24 MB/sec
```

```
hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP2004C

        Serial Number:      S07GJ1GP400562

        Firmware Revision:  VM100-50

.....

hdparm -I /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Hitachi HDP725032GLA360

        Serial Number:      GEB331RC0JMW4F

        Firmware Revision:  GM3OA52A

        Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5; Revision: ATA8-AST T13 Project D1697 Revision 0b
```

mi hitachi sin hacer nada, con configuracion por defecto, da 82 mb/s....

ahi tenes un disco que da mas de 60 mb/s

y mi pc es humilde: un p35 neo-f con un E2180@3000 (333*9) y 2gb ddr800@667 con 1:1

----------

